# Round or Square?



## Pastextian (Sep 9, 2018)

Titles says it all. Which case shape do you prefer and why?
I personally prefer the square. Has a more unique look and really nails the old school cockpit aesthetic.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DeCrow (Sep 7, 2016)

Well, I prefer neither, cushion cases are da bomb for me !
First because of the esthetics, purely esthetically I prefer them over both square and round watches.
Secondly, they look more original to me because most watches are simply round. For the same token I could have preferred square, but ... that's not the case.

My favourites are the Panerai's (especially the radiomirs), and the Laurent Ferrier Galet Square...


----------



## Pastextian (Sep 9, 2018)

DeCrow said:


> Well, I prefer neither, cushion cases are da bomb for me !
> First because of the esthetics, purely esthetically I prefer them over both square and round watches.
> Secondly, they look more original to me because most watches are simply round. For the same token I could have preferred square, but ... that's not the case.
> 
> My favourites are the Panerai's (especially the radiomirs), and the Laurent Ferrier Galet Square...


Panerai's are lovely, they definitely nailed the cushion shape. Since my first higher end watch is the BR01-92 I think I'll always have a soft spot for square cases though.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2014)

Round all day. From a comfort and look stand point. It just reminds me of a clock in some of the older Cadillac's and other cars when they are square lol.


----------



## Pastextian (Sep 9, 2018)

Mr. T said:


> Round all day. From a comfort and look stand point. It just reminds me of a clock in some of the older Cadillac's and other cars when they are square lol.


Haha yeah I can see that comparison

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TLUX (Oct 6, 2018)

I prefer the uniqueness of the square.


----------



## JDMLS430 (Aug 16, 2018)

Preferably round. Still have been wanting to try a square model


----------



## readyandgame (Feb 15, 2013)

There's something about square watches.


----------



## jcc5024 (Nov 30, 2010)

Round for me

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Square is cool until one has owned a square watch long enough to realize that square is actually not cool. That said from experience, it's round for me.


----------



## NickJacobLee (May 20, 2013)

When in doubt, just get both.


----------



## kre8ivair (Apr 12, 2018)

Square has grown on me. Was put off when I was first introduced to the brand. After seeing them for so long. I do agree with the previous statement that the square body gives it the old school look. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## robmellor (Feb 16, 2006)

Square is the way to go for me has BR03-92 and loved it still regret selling it, i think the 42 square wears like a round 44. Not keen on the DLC coated model because it can wear off and then that detracts from the watch for me worse than patene just looks rough.


----------



## Incompass (Jan 9, 2012)

TLUX said:


> I prefer the uniqueness of the square.


Agreed but the new GMT does look sweet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fahim (Apr 22, 2018)

For me, round watches are everywhere. I like the uniqueness to B&R's square designs.


----------



## wgarbo (Jan 10, 2017)

Round. THat GMT is sweeeeet.


----------



## ryanwatchcollection (Oct 10, 2018)

I prefer square for two reasons:

1. It's different!
2. They sell faster than the round watches if you need to get rid of them quickly.


----------



## davekalp (Nov 21, 2017)

Typically, I prefer round watch faces. However, whenever it comes to B&R specifically, I definitely prefer the square faces, particularly BR01 and 03


----------



## davekalp (Nov 21, 2017)

Definitely agree with you there. Way better resell value over the round face B&R's


----------



## stoyan79 (Oct 18, 2018)

I'd say both


----------



## stoyan79 (Oct 18, 2018)

dpost


----------



## kre8ivair (Apr 12, 2018)

Square, be different!!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baberkhan (Aug 1, 2013)

Square all the way for me.


----------



## JLenton (Feb 10, 2019)

On Bell & Ross specifically - square. There's something about them I just love.


----------



## smmoskowitz (Feb 9, 2010)

I actually think it depends on your mood or activity. Round suits all occasions and activities, but square can be a powerful statement if you are in a position to make an impression. It's will at least draw attention to your wrist, and potentially be a conversation starter.


----------



## bcm3 (Jan 30, 2019)

Square


----------



## kre8ivair (Apr 12, 2018)

Incompass said:


> Agreed but the new GMT does look sweet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Square but the GMT!!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLenton (Feb 10, 2019)

smmoskowitz said:


> I actually think it depends on your mood or activity. Round suits all occasions and activities, but square can be a powerful statement if you are in a position to make an impression. It's will at least draw attention to your wrist, and potentially be a conversation starter.


My square Bell & Ross has kicked off SO many conversations. Could also be the fact that they're the size of a small table though&#8230;


----------



## rtdavid1613 (May 8, 2018)

Round for me but square watches like the b&r are definitely very unique


----------



## jhauke (Feb 3, 2019)

I had never owned a square until my 03-92 GH. Absolutely love the fit and look.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## oshuwah (Sep 5, 2011)

Square for B&R!


----------



## centaur (Jun 3, 2010)

I was impressed with the round designs when I saw them for the first time. The square is their trademark look I suppose, but it's obviously very divisive.


----------



## Baberkhan (Aug 1, 2013)

Square all the way. Any square watch just remind me of B&R.


----------



## neebsta (Sep 28, 2009)

Square


----------



## Rledwards25 (Dec 25, 2018)

Square!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluecat128 (Dec 31, 2016)

Round!..


----------



## TimeLord77 (Jan 14, 2019)

For a BellRoss I like the square. It's captures the milspec aspect the watch is designed around. 

Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotkray (Dec 17, 2018)

Team Round. Thanks

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

Round! 
BR V2-93 GMT


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

I like the square model with ceramic case.


----------



## jhchrono (Jan 17, 2019)

Square all the way. Iconically B&R and fits the aviation motif.


----------



## tagdial8 (Nov 24, 2018)

I actually don't mind. They both make good watches.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeLord77 (Jan 14, 2019)

Square thats my connection yo BR is the aviation dial. 

Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------



## david_h_moss (Mar 24, 2019)

Pastextian said:


> Titles says it all. Which case shape do you prefer and why?
> I personally prefer the square. Has a more unique look and really nails the old school cockpit aesthetic.
> 
> 
> ...


White band!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragonspridenyc (Apr 22, 2019)

When I think of bell & Ross I automatically think square 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andycoph (Apr 6, 2011)

For B&R, its square.


----------



## 612pab (Oct 5, 2017)

I concur. Square 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## adeutsch (Sep 28, 2017)

Personal preference is round, but I can appreciate the square B&R's


----------



## meking (May 7, 2019)

andycoph said:


> For B&R, its square.


Agreed. Round B&Rs always seem strange to me.


----------



## wooly88 (May 17, 2014)

Round for me since all of the squares I’ve seen look huge.


----------



## watchguy-007 (May 22, 2019)

Both depending on the watch and wrist size


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

meking said:


> Agreed. Round B&Rs always seem strange to me.


Their first watches were round B&R-badged Sinns, then when they developed their own manufacturing capability they were round, and have continuously made round watches since then, and the majority of the watches they sell are round (put it this way I have NEVER seen a square one in the wild)


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm in the round camp on this one...I can see the appeal of square watches, but these look a little too much like an instrument panel. I think the round ones have a great vintage feel without being derivative.


----------



## forsakenfury (Oct 3, 2019)

Square, imo it's just a unique shape people have walked up to me asking what watch is that. Don't know if they actually liked it or found it weird.


----------



## Familyman310 (Dec 19, 2017)

Square all the way for B&R.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 911rex (Oct 12, 2012)

How about the BR02 - is it round?

I have one of each of the BR01/2 and 3 and love them all . My wife is currently wearing the 01 Radar so no pic at the moment......the GMT is cool though and I will probably pick one up


----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

Definitely square. 
Even the diver collection, I think it’s the perfect shape for that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coujer (Oct 28, 2019)

For B&R it's just known for the square watches so I'd get square but yet I ended up buying a round one cause it was a great deal at the right time. So I'm still looking for my square B&R

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanderlust (Jan 10, 2020)

I think there's a perception issue with BR's square pieces - a lot of people think B&R do these mad large militaristic or toyish looking hip-hop styled pieces, and well it's true, they do. Those watches are super hard to pull off, and most people, even buyers of them, don't actually look stylish in them. Those watches are statement pieces and most buyers buy them intending to make that statement. There will be some buyers will buy one thinking it's cool, especially guys like me with smaller wrists, and just look like a fashion victim, but you get that with anything.

That's not necessarily how I think B&R should be seen. They have some lovely smaller square watches that I would almost consider myself, if their vintage pieces just weren't so lovely. I do think the V1-92 is the nicest vintage inspired GADA on the market at the moment (and trust me, I have been searching hard recently).

But if you're looking for a classically styled B&R, definitely look at the smaller square pieces too, they do look sensible, and stylish, while being unique


----------



## helidoc (Feb 12, 2011)

I have one of each, and small wrists, and my vote would be square



















The vintage series are nice watches, and I appreciate the care B&R take over dial clarity, typography, and date window placement. As nice as they are, I don't think the round watches are what the company is about.

The square instruments are their Enfant Terrible, but unmistakable in style. Mine is very easy to wear, as although it is large, the lugs are short and it's quite thin. It's nice to have a ceramic case too, as long as it doesn't fall onto a tiled surface!

The square instruments are NOT particularly versatile, but I see mine as a great way of diversifying my collection of the usual sports watch subjects.

The round vintages watches can be a great buy at street prices, however they are not the soul of the company.

Dave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino888 (Dec 23, 2019)

depeding on the price


----------



## Smith.bryce77 (Sep 25, 2019)

Square is way better, its a signature B&R look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77 (Mar 26, 2020)

Hard to just pick one, I like both.


----------



## kspindola (Apr 24, 2020)

if it is not square, is it even a B&R?


----------



## thewatchman17 (Jul 11, 2019)

The square ones are awesome but I also love the oval shave of the discontinued br02


----------



## BerutoSenpai (Sep 7, 2016)

Square watches FTW! Might as well include rectangular watch


----------



## ericcorolla (Jan 11, 2014)

I prefer round, square looks too big and as though it was taken out of a vintage cockpit...but that's just "my" opinion...


----------

